# Would you like more 12V sockets in your motorhome?



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have mentioned to Swift that it would be nice to see more 12V sockets as standard to power all of the accessories that are used in modern motorhomes. Many members enjoy wild camping, aires and rallies where there is no mains electric supply.
I am thinking charging of mobile, camera, iPod etc, plus the use of TV, and we use a clock radio. 
Swift have suggested that it is something that they may consider in future models. What do you think?
Gerry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Definitely more needed - one for the TV, one for the digibox and one spare.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gerry...as a solution to your current problem you do know that you can get 4 socket 12v splitters - if that is what they are called ? One of these serves us well for TV, mobiles, laptop.

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Gerry...as a solution to your current problem you do know that you can get 4 socket 12v splitters - if that is what they are called ? One of these serves us well for TV, mobiles, laptop.
> 
> G


I already use these in the car and in the motorhome. Doesn't change the fact that I think more should be fitted in production.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ours is not a Swift Gerry, as you may remember, but I've voted anyway as we are in a similar situation.

Stupid idea in my opinion, dreamed up by someone who has never used a motorhome . . . or if they have they clearly never heard of Aires, Stellplatz or simple wild camping. :roll: 

Dave :roll:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Dave,
Yes, obviously this applies to nearly all converters. The reason this is in the Swift forum is that I have spoken to Swift about the matter and they are more likely to take opinion into consideration than some.
I am, however, surprised that this has not been fed back by the Swift Owners Club, or any other owners club come to that.
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*12v*

Hi

I think I have three, one near the rear TV area, one in the cab and another under the L seat. I think this is adequate.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just remembered Russell you should have one in the garage, We have and use it for charging our Dyson.

We have one for each TV and a one in the front lounge and one in the garage, then the 2 Fiat ones but they only work with the ignition on


Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Gerry...as a solution to your current problem you do know that you can get 4 socket 12v splitters - if that is what they are called ? One of these serves us well for TV, mobiles, laptop.
> 
> G


The biggest problem using one of these is the voltage drop you would get if running say a TV and a Laptop, they should be ok for charging phones etc.

Richard...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not including the TV, I have 2 "ignition" switched and 2 permanent. I find that plenty.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We have two in the (X2/50) cab, and just one in the TV locker. The two in the cab run the TomTom and sometimes a phone charger.

I have a splitter in the TV locker too, to power the TV + sat box. Everything else charges via the lovely little 300W inverter we have (£40 at a show). Which we plug into the socket in the TV locker. When we're not watching TV.

Seemples.

So I'm voting that I have enough, thank you. Now, more mains sockets ... that's a different matter entirely :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*12V*

Richard, I think you are correct. I have a 230v in the garage and use that when ironing outdoors etc. Never used the 12v one though, but it is there.

I think I have 15 230v sockets, 14 standard and one a later fit! Of the 14 original, some are in permanent use, notably the fridge, cooker, microwave and extractor.

The most useful 230v sockets are in the cab area, ideal for the laptop etc.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have 2 12v - but having another 4 240v fitted near cab area at the weekend - we have only 4 at the moment and they are in some very odd places.

Can't say use the 12v one except for inverter which has two plug sockets which is for TV and nowt else really.

Greenie


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

More than enough in Vantage vans.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We've got 5 inside off the leisure battery and one outside, also two more inside from the engine battery. Not too sure about 240v sockets, I think 8 but would have to look to be sure.

I don't think we need too many more ATM. :wink: 

PS: It is a N&B so what would you expect? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

With respect it's a bit of a meaningless question...if asking "would you like benefit XXX", to provide a balanced question you'd need to say "and the cost implication would be YYY"

Paul


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Rosbotham said:


> With respect it's a bit of a meaningless question...if asking "would you like benefit XXX", to provide a balanced question you'd need to say "and the cost implication would be YYY"
> 
> Paul


Peanuts!!

By coincidence I've just an extra 12volt socket under the forward lounge table to power TV, laptop etc. 
Took very little time to run the cable down from the lonely original 12v socket in the TV cabinet and wire up to a combined TV/12v socket.
Took twice as long to find the wire in Halfords! :roll:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Took twice as long to find the wire in Halfords! :roll:


I hope you picked some that was a pretty colour? :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*12v*

We have 6, 4 in the habitation area and 2 in the front.

1 or 2 more would be ideal.

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Took twice as long to find the wire in Halfords! :roll:
> ...


Well I do like to have colour coordination :lol:


----------

